# Buursebeek



## Luc Orient (13. August 2010)

Ahoi,
ich möchte den Buursebeek hinter der deutschen Grenze bei Alstätte mal ausprobieren. Ein Beek ist ja ein Bach, hab mir das mal bei Google-earth angeschaut und eine nette Ecke ausgesucht. 
Ich kann nur nicht erkennen wie groß (breit) der Buursebeek denn nun wohl ist. Eher ein schmaler, flacher Graben oder doch ein kleines Flüsschen. Vielleicht war ja schon jemand da, der mir berichten könnte.
Würde mich dann gerne auf Barsch und Hecht versuchen.

Gruß Luc, der als Anfänger versucht durch den superhyperspezialnamendjungel von Angelzubehör zu blicken.|uhoh:


----------



## ttemming (13. August 2010)

*AW: Buursebeek*

Die Buursebeek oder auch Schipbeek genannt hat eine normale breite von ca. 10-15 meter und eine Tiefe von ca 1,5 meter. 
In der nähe von Diepenheim gibt es einen breiteren Abschnitt von einer Länge von 500 meter und eine Breite von ca. 80 meter.
Gruss


----------



## Luc Orient (14. August 2010)

*AW: Buursebeek*

Ui, danke für die detailierte Antwort. Jetzt kann ich mir vorstellen wie es vorort ausschaut. 
Gibt es etwas das an der Buurse das man wissen sollte? Besondere Techniken, Fische auf die es nicht lohnt anzusitzen, oder sowas?

Gruß Luc, der schonmal das Auto vollpackt...


----------

